# Visa



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

I know all of you probably get tons of questions about visas for Thailand but I don't know where else to turn. I have visited many websites trying to get SPECIFIC info about visas. I have emailed several Royal Thai Consulates, but still do not have real answers. I will try to keep this as brief as possible.

1. I have read about a 60 day visa that can only be obtained before entering Thailand (I think!). I've read that these are not always available and can only be obtained at certain consulates. None of the consulate offices have answered my questions about this. If one should be able to obtain this type of visa, when you make border runs, do you get another 60 days or do you get 30 days?

2. I'm not at all clear about border runs - on the consulate websites, they talk about extensions (limited number of extensions available); however, I want to stay in Thailand indefinitely so it doesn't sound like extensions are the way to go. On expat websites, they speak of border runs. Could someone clarify what people do to remain in the country long term?

3. I'm probably going to live in Chiang Mai - where do folks go from here to cross the border and how do they get there?

One reason I'm having problems with this matter is that I have been travelling in South America for the past year and want to depart from here to Bangkok. Returning to the U.S. for visa reasons would add a considerable amount to the cost of getting to Bangkok.

Thanks so much for any assistance you can offer!

Hope to see you soon,
Jan


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

You have added a new twist as you are not in your own country and to add to this you are in Africa. Every country has a different rule when entering Thailand you as an US citizen I think you would probably be similar to the UK you go to your local Thai consulate and get a retirement visa you need to prove you have money in the bank I cannot say in the US but the UK is 800000 THB, and for someone married to a thai is only 400000 THB and need to prove this every year when you renew your visa. Not sure as I am a UK citizen and maybe a US citizen is different. Border runs stopped me living in this beautiful country it all changed about 4/5 years ago before that I could get a bus from Bangkok and cross a border get 30 days stay on my passport. Now I have a home there and married to a Thai if I got a local border crossing I only get 15 days extension. If I want to stay more than 30 days I get a 90 day visa


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

jerryjan said:


> I know all of you probably get tons of questions about visas for Thailand but I don't know where else to turn. I have visited many websites trying to get SPECIFIC info about visas. I have emailed several Royal Thai Consulates, but still do not have real answers. I will try to keep this as brief as possible.
> 
> 1. I have read about a 60 day visa that can only be obtained before entering Thailand (I think!). I've read that these are not always available and can only be obtained at certain consulates. None of the consulate offices have answered my questions about this. If one should be able to obtain this type of visa, when you make border runs, do you get another 60 days or do you get 30 days?
> 
> ...


Specific info is rarely found in thailand ... usually multiple answers depending on circumstances. the single best source on visas is perhaps to google on "Thailand Ministry foreign affairs" and look at some of the stuff there

1. I think you are just talking about a tourist visa here and as far as I am aware it should be available in all countries, but perhaps not for people of all nationalities.

2. People with certain visas need to periodically leave and re-enter the country. How people stay in the country long-term depends on their specific circumstances, and you haven't told us enough about yours. Three of the possible options are non-immigrant visa type O (for e.g. married to thai), non-imm type O-A (retiree/over 50yo), or educational visa.

3. Usually to mae sai & via regular bus or mini-bus service

I can't comment with any certainty on the need to apply for your thai visa from within your country of citizenship - I would not have assumed this was necessary though. If dealing with Thai embassies or consulates you really need to deal face-to-face .. emails are an utter waste of time with any Thai agency, and too much scope for confusion with a phone call.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Much depends on what passport your traveling on. The best thing to do is actually visit the nearest Thai Embassy and speak to them. Another thing I would do is call the airline ticket offices and ask what is required.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a link to the Royal Thai Embassy (Washington DC) Visa page.

Royal Thai Embassy, Washington D.C.


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Specific info is rarely found in thailand ... usually multiple answers depending on circumstances. the single best source on visas is perhaps to google on "Thailand Ministry foreign affairs" and look at some of the stuff there
> 
> 1. I think you are just talking about a tourist visa here and as far as I am aware it should be available in all countries, but perhaps not for people of all nationalities.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------

